# Credit History?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I was involved in a major motor vehicle accident (I was not at fault got struck from behind at 50mph) and was heavily injured (3 day hospital stay) in April 2004. I missed the whole semester at Umass (Criminal Justice) and two months of full time work because of it. Unfortunately I had my own apartment at the time and a truck payment. The accident put me behind greatly on my auto loan (Truck had 9,000 dollars in damage and the insurance company did not total it) and personal loan and my one and only credit card. I requested forbearances but after a month they (loan companies) expected and demanded payment. I also had medical bills that the other driver's insurance company only covered up to a certain amount that were coming in every week. Eventually this accident forced me into a Chapter 7 Bankruptcy to get relief from my now late and in collection bills. I also by filing chapter 7 gave up my right to sue the other driver for settlement but I had no choice because the credit damage was already done. My question is I have a perfect credit history up untill two months after the accident occured but now a bankruptcy on record is my hope of working for any MA Law Enforcement agency destroyed by my marred but explainable credit history? I really appreicate the feedback in advance.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

If and when the time comes where you are considered for a LE job, discuss this issue in the BI forms. Usually credit issues and BK matters can look like people are immature and not responsibile w/ their debts. In your case, you have a mitigating circumstance which after you explain it, should reduce the possible negativity. 

Its too bad you had to file for BK instead of the suing the other drivers insurance company and recouping your damages.

Best of luck

B-


----------

